# Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung



## WLAN-Kabel (24. Oktober 2011)

*Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Problem:

SSD eingebaut, Windows darauf installiert, HDD wieder angesteckt. Jetzt ist auf der HDD leider immer noch das Windows installiert. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht formatieren, aber das Windows auf der HDD stört, da ich die SSD nicht als 1st Boot Device einstellen kann(wieso auch immer )  und automatisch von der Festplatte gebootet wird. Also muss ich bei jedem Start F8 drücken und die SSD auswählen .

Gibt es einen Weg das Windows von der Platte zu schmeißen?

Danke


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Kurz und knapp: Nein, es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit.
Sichere die Daten und dann formatiere die HDD


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Sagen wir mal so: das ist die am wenigsten umständliche Möglichkeit. 
Allerdings sollte man die SSD im Board-Setup schon als primäres Bootdevice einstellen können - die Einstellung hat erstmal auch nix mit irgendwelchen Windowsinstallationen zu tun, egal, wo die liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

War denn überhaupt die richtige Platte als 1. Boot Device eingestellt, nicht nur im Boot Menü sondern auch unter dem Punkt HDDs. Auch in der Systemsteuerung läßt es einstellen. Wenn die SSD mit Windows läuft kann die Partition mit dem alten Windows doch weg? Daten sichern und weg mit dem Rotz


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Also erstmal trennen zwischen Board-Setup-Einstellung und Windows.
Die Startplatte stellt man im Boardsetup ein - im dortigen Bootmenü. So wie der gute Doktor es schreibt.

Dann gibt es das Bootmenü oder besser Startmenü von Win, das vom Bootmanager präsentiert wird.
Ich würde die HD mal einfach kurz abklemmen (SATA-Kabel ziehen) und dann sehen, ob anstandslos von der SSD gestartet wird (zur Not über F8) und das dort vorhandene Windows-System hochkommt. Und dann kann man auch gleich in der Systemsteuerung das richtige Startwindows auswählen und festlegen.
Nicht das durch irgendeinen Konfigurationsfehler der Bootmanager auf der HD und das eigentliche Windows auf der SSD liegt. Oder umgekehrt.
Aber wenn von SSD alles planmäßig läuft, kann man wohl lässig die HD wieder anstöpseln und putzen.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich beim booten f8 drücke und die m4 wähle gehts ja- ich kann bloß im UEFI die ssd nicht sehen in der leiste unten


----------



## KaterTom (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Wegen der günstigen Preise auch für grosse HDD`s: Warum nutzt du das Windows auf der HDD nicht als Backup für Notfälle? SSD's verabschieden sich manchmal ohne Vorwarnung und in dem Fall kannst du mit dem Windows auf der HDD direkt weiterarbeiten.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*



WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim booten f8 drücke und die m4 wähle gehts ja- ich kann bloß im UEFI die ssd nicht sehen in der leiste unten


 
Du solltest vielleicht mal erzählen, was du für ein Board hast - Du drückst also F8, und zwar nicht im Windowsbootmanager, sondern das ist das Start-Auswahlmenü deines Mainboards, richtig?



KaterTom schrieb:


> Wegen der günstigen Preise auch für grosse HDD`s: Warum nutzt du das Windows auf der HDD nicht als Backup für Notfälle?


 
Das sich die Plattenpreise innerhalb von 24 Stunden zum Teil mehr als verdoppelt haben, sind diese Zeiten wohl vorbei. 
Allerdings habe ich auch ein von HD startbares Zweitwindows - schon allein um Wartungsarbeiten wie Firmwareupdates für die SSD stressfrei über die Bühne zu bringen. 
Dass man ein Backup haben sollte, wo auch immer, versteht sich eigentlich von selbst.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Habe das ASUS P8Z68 V PRO. Mit F8 rufe ich das Bootmenü des Boards auf.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Okidoki... 
Jetzt müsste es nur noch einen hilfreichen Asus-Nutzer geben, der weiß, wie man eine Platte als Primary Bootdevice startbar im Asus-EFI einträgt, damit du nicht immer übers Bootmenü des Boards gehen musst. Das ist ja auf Dauer kein Zustand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Windows von HDD "löschen" ohne Formatierung*

Du musst mal in den Boot Bereich des Bios gehen und dort die SSD als erste Boot Platte einstellen, das ist im Grunde alles.
Der PC versucht immer von der ersten Boot Platte zu starten und in deinem Fall ist das immer noch die HDD.

Wie hast du die Platten angeschlossen? SSD an Sata 1 und HDD an Sata 2?
Wenn nein, macht das.


----------

